# New Updated Outdoor Catch Box Tutorial My Favorite One Yet!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys so I got some good advise from my last catch box tutorial and when I accidentally broke my old one (derp) I decided to follow some of that advice . So here is what I came up with. I hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Just AWESOME!!!!!

Thank you so much for the tips!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

real nice shot trap


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Your welcome Quercusuber! Thanks guys I'm really glad you liked it!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That is a nice catchbox Josh!!! Simple but very effective.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I just saw this online no more than 15 minutes ago. But anyway great job keep it up.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks man will do!


----------

